# 2005 Spring Snow Goose Results



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Well hey guys thanks for all the reports this Spring, With everyone chipping in there info we can pin point these birds pretty good, i got the get on the road the snows are here call, its 12:25 AM here in WI and were heading out to SD at 5 am so a few more hours, well being hunting till next sunday so when I get back I will give a full report. I cant sleep, cant eat, cant work, gotta hunt snow geese!!! See all of you guys in a week, wish us Luck!!!
Adam Toboyek :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good Luck :beer:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Good Luck! Hopefully another week or two and we will be smackin em' up here in ND


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Well im back now, i will go into details later on when I have time, still have to unpack, SNOW GEESE EVERYWHERE IN SD!

FINAL RESULTS 6 Days 5 Guys = 46 Geese 60% Snows 40% Blues, Lots of Shooting, Decoying was tough as I ever seen it. Going to unpack will give a full report when i get time, left sioux falls SD this morning in a blizzard of snow, 1 inch on the ground it was coming down like a winter wonder land!

Adam Toboyek


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

It snowed now, I am guessing they went back south.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Arrived March 5th in SD at 2:30 Scouted, 60 degress, Snows Everywhere!

Day One: Sun Mar 6th *69 degrees*, was in T-Shirts!!!!, guys didnt want to set decoys out night before so in the morning we would, everyone was late in getting up early, didnt get out to the field till 6 and daylight was breaking soon, there was a large roost of birds on the nearby slough, had 900 plus decoys to set out but with daylight coming and snows setting in galore we had maybe 400-500 out and quick got in the blinds, everything was a mess, didnt have time to decorate the blinds with corn in the straps, e-callers going every which directions, no one was ready. Low and behold i was p-ed off a snow and blue were flying about 70 yards right above me, i said the heck with it and let a 3 1/2'' go, both come down on the 1st shot, rocket (dog) went and retreived both of them, day 1 total 8 birds, 6 snows, 1 juv 2 blues 1 adult 1 juv.

Day Two march 7th 30-40 degreesish: New corn field, Cold, Windy, Snowing out!!! Went from 70 degrees the day before to cold and snow, unbelievable. Birds didnt want to work at all, a mass was landing in a field near so thats where they all went, all the guy but me got bored so they all went to cabelas for the rest of the day, i had 1 flock of maybe 15 snows and blues come in low, im low , they came off the water near by and were maybe 5 yards off the ground, they were coming right in, pulled up, click, dud, shell never fired, primer went off, i dont know what happend, checked the barrel, everything was fine, i probably could have took 1-3 birds outta that flock, 4 snows came in high, i shot, wounded one, crashed about a 1/2 mile out, went and retrieved that, mature snow, later on 3 rosses came in high, shot and folded the lead bird up. day 2 total 2 birds.

Day Three March 8th 30-40 Degreesish: Nothing would work at all, the group missed 1 high snow, pulled decoy spread and road around the rest of the day, no birds.

Day 4 March 9th 30-40 degreesish: said the heck with decoys and went pass shooting them after they were coming off a large roost, after finding permission most birds were already off the lake, folded two snows up on ,"hamburger hill as i call it" Later on in the day, i jumped a ross on WPA and folded him up.

Day 4 March 10th COLD 15 Degrees, *WINDY 60 MPH WINDS SNOW BLIZZARD* went to hamburger hill with 3 boxs of shells, let me tell you the snow geese were coming off the lake low, i mean 5-20 yards up, from shooting hours till noon was non-stop shooting, i finally got my 20 bird limit at 12:15 the other 4 guys in my group managed 13, i ran out of shells at noon, the geese would try to fight the strong winds and just hover above you, best shooting i had in awhile! Day 4 33 snows and blues, ALL ADULT BIRDS, some very old birds im guessing.........

Day 5 cold and windy, everyone was tired from the day before so we road around watching tornados of snows going into corn fields. ALSO day 5 must have been Spring Break for MN hunters, cause boy they were everywhere!!! Saw the normal stuff to, MN license plate guy shooting out the windows at snows on the highway, MN hunters with guys in the back of there pick up were shooting and one group dropped 3 guys off in a ditch and the other guy to a 4 -wheeler right into the flock of snows and chased them to the posters, seen em drop 2 geese 1 snow 1 blue it looked like. More MN people hunting these snows then SD hunters it looked like. Plus back at the hotel all they do is breat the birds and dont leave a fully feather wind of head attached.......... :eyeroll: They got there day coming. Day 5 No snows

Trip Total 5 Guys, 4 that hunted snows, my grandma didnt hunt but she came along and helped. Asking persmission staues, i asked 9 farmers and 8 outta 9 said yes. 2 outta them farmers asked, "your not from MN are you, cause I dont let me MN hunters hunt my land" the one that said no was because of he had cattle in his fields, (understandable) Left Saturday morning in a snow blizzard wonderland, snow geese everywhere tho, I dont know what the migration is gonna do, last i heard was snows from JamesTown ND and south all stretched out. It was a hunt to remember, got to spend time with my grandparents and uncles. THere was also some guides at our hotel, Top Gun Guide Service out of Rochester MN, anyone heard of them?
NO Bands, collars or anything, 1 kid at the the hotel who was running a water spread had a leg banded mature snow that i seen. Good Luck the birds around , but im sure they blend in really good with the snow!

Adam Toboyek :wink:


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

On one other note, on Friday of the hunt, Saw a wounded snow goose in a corn field, looked with binoculars for banded, non, but the cool thing is 3 American Bald Eagles were circleing him trying to get him, everytime the eagle would go down it stretch it wings out, didnt stay around for the kill, was hungary and wanted to get back to the hotel, but im sure eagles had a tastey supper that day.
Adam Toboyek


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

I don't see why you are trying to give all Minnesotans a bad name. Wisconsin has the biggest amount of morons in the country. I'm sure there are some unethical hunters in MN and just as many if not more in WI.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Adam - your generalizations do nothing but stir the pot. Nice job of painting with a broad brush. I have spent most of my life in WI and there are plenty of idiots there just like everywhere else. Referring to "normal MN stuff" like shooting out of windows and out of backs of pickups is a bunch of BS. Most hunters, regardless of where they are from, don't do this junk.

Grow up


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I disagree... Morons, no one state has a monopoly on morons. Over the course of a hunting season in North Dakota every state is well represented including our own.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

ok..........im sorry for giving a truthful report on my hunt. All hail MN hunters, the idiot/moron proof state................yea rite :eyeroll: You make it sound like I hate MN hunters, I dont, Im just giving a report on what I saw and heard, is there anything wrong with that?
Adam


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

My God this crap gets old. I never realized what a self-righteous bunch we sportsmen are. It seems like everybody who posts is either pissing and moaning about another state or how someone ruined this or that. Then about 20 people are all offended and mouth off back. Come on guys. Why do you think a lot of the guys who were on here alot a year or two ago aren't around much anymore?


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Don't get me started on g/o. :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Let's talk about spring hunting without all the hating on others.

If you see illegal activities, don't report them here...report them to the proper authorities! I don't care where you're from, if you see illegal activities and you don't report them, you are part of the problem as well as the bad apples reflect on all of us.

For SD, you can phone in or even report online here:

http://www.sdgfp.info/Wildlife/TIPS/Index.htm

To each his own, enjoy the spring anyway you legally know how.

LOCKED


----------

